# Rusted on Promash Users - website



## fraser_john (10/6/15)

For those like me that are totally in denial about the future of Promash, something might be afoot.... the website is "mostly" inaccessible with a front page banner.... Is there some hope of a new version?


----------



## dicko (10/6/15)

Stu I have hidden your post as it contravenes rule 3 on this forum, however if you can prove that the copyright no longer exists on this software then let me or any mod or admin know and we will re instate it.

Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (11/6/15)

The trademark on the name was cancelled in 2012
http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4810:gztup8.2.1
Can't find anything for a copyright


----------



## fraser_john (11/6/15)

Spork is 100% correct, crying in my beer


----------



## dicko (11/6/15)

This topic was temporarily locked until some issues were sorted.

If site rules are infringed again then it will be locked permanently.

Just because a trademark may have been cancelled does not necessarily mean that anyone can steal copyright.

Please refer to rule #3 in site rules.


----------



## labels (11/6/15)

With all due respect this topic is about the possible return of Promash, a program that was very popular with the more established brewers here being that little else was available at the time.

Promash has always been free to try, in fact the full program is free but comes with time locked trial period and other certain limitations built in. You buy a license to unlock it. At no time did I see an unlock code or a link to an unlock code published here on this forum. The post that was removed was only suggesting a download to something that has always been free anyway and in no way contravenes copyright. It seems facts have been duly overlooked in this case.


----------



## dicko (11/6/15)

Yes we are all aware that the trial version is free.

Ducatiboy Stu was invited to post the link to a free download rather than be non transparent and have members contact him directly.

We dont know how he was going to supply the trial version without directing someone to a free download site and as he has not responded.....so, here is a link.

http://promash.software.informer.com/1.8/

Labels if you have documentation that there is no copywright applicable to The Promash Software then feel free to provide it on here for us all to see.
Until the copywright details can be confirmed, this forum will be assuming that the software is still under copywright.

On topic, I started out using Promash and found it quite suitable for brewing, in fact I still have it on my desktop.
I changed to Beersmith when version 2 was released as I found most brewers were using it so therefor it was easier for recipe exchange etc.
Promash still works quite well but I personally cant be bothered using it alongside Beersmith.

If, as Fraser John hopes, there is a new version released it will need to be on par or better than some of the major competitors including Beersmith.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/15)

*ALL of my recipes where put down in Promash.*

At the time it was "The" program to have, out of a count of 2, back in 2 thousand and something 

And it was accurate. I kid you not. It was bang on the money at the time...and I suspect it still will be B)

The Copyright may well have lapsed, but that is beside the point

The recipes I designed with promash have been made freely to all and sundry.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81651-free-recipes/ 

It would be great to be able to get new keys for the program.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/15)

dicko said:


> Ducatiboy Stu was invited to post the link to a free download rather than be non transparent and have members contact him directly.
> 
> We dont know how he was going to supply the trial version without directing someone to a free download site and as he has not responded.....so, here is a link.


I Beg to differ....but it comes down to semantics.. I was only going to offer the trial version. As was stated, you could not re-use keys etc....so even if I posted a cracked version, it would not have worked.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/15)

I actually had Promash working in wine on Ubuntu back in 2010. I t was great. Took a bit of work but worked well in the end ... back in the day... :chug:


----------



## dicko (11/6/15)

Stu you are quite entitled to put your recipes up in Beerxml format and many forum members were grateful for your contribution.

I think you are confusing "Copyright" with "Trademark". It is the Trademark that has elapsed.

If you beg to differ with my post above Stu then I stongly suggest you go to your PM account on this forum and check my last post to you and your subsequent reply to that post.

At the moment it is becoming obvious that this topic will go nowhere so with apologies to the OP The topic is now locked.


----------

